# 3-27 [Girlfriend Catches Huge Redfish!]



## ThaFish

*The Report:*

Jessica told me that I could take her out to the bridge for a bit after work on Monday night, so naturally I jumped at the chance to get her on another bull! It didn't take long for me to hook up & pass the rod off to her. She had an awesome time fighting that fish & did a great job keeping her away from the pilings. I'm so proud to have a girlfriend that's not a googan. :thumbup:

Caleb joined us out there for a bit too, & managed to put one good one on the bridge before heading out. 

I also included some photos from a trip I made last night with my buddy Donnie. Had a horrible time with breakoffs & had a hard time getting most of the fish to eat, but did manage one monster. 

*Tally for the Night(s):*

*Jessica:* 37'' bull red
*Caleb:* 38'' bull
*Me:* 39.25'' bull
*Donnie:* Nada

*Tight lines everyone. *


----------



## ThaFish

Here's the rest of the photos.


----------



## NKlamerus

Nice!! You slowly dragging or jigging that Wedge Tail? I could never get mine to stand up off the bottom, has been awhike since I tried one though


----------



## ThaFish

NKlamerus said:


> Nice!! You slowly dragging or jigging that Wedge Tail? I could never get mine to stand up off the bottom, has been awhike since I tried one though


It's actually the Wedgetail Eel, & I have just been letting it fall for a few seconds, popping it slowly once, letting it fall again, reeling a couple cranks & popping it a couple more times, then repeating. Using that technique usually keeps it in the bite zone (top 1/3 of the water column) for long enough for it to get eaten!


----------



## Traxxx

Nice! and it's a big un! Did you guys released them?


----------



## Jason B

Nice job guys!!!


----------



## CalvinandHobbes

Why would you even ask if he released them? I swear........... Anywho nice fish!!!!


----------



## JoeyWelch

That things a monster.
Congrats to your lady.


----------



## ThaFish

Traxxx said:


> Nice! and it's a big un! Did you guys released them?


Nope, we weren't gonna let those go to waste! Having a big cookout today. We're inviting everyone, even the FWC!


----------



## Traxxx

CalvinandHobbes said:


> Why would you even ask if he released them? I swear........... Anywho nice fish!!!!




I asked because I've seen people taking them but don't know how to cook! To me that's more waste. But since Thafish knows how to cook, then that's a feast! That's good use.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DLo

smh


----------



## CalvinandHobbes

Keeping those would be illegal in Florida Traxxx......


----------



## ceci1357

Too funny. If you catch this size fish and try to walk off with it Verizon would have to add new cell towers to handle the load of calls turning you in. You could probably thread a needle with the combined light from cell phones lighting up.


----------



## PDubs

looks awesome. Congratulations. I am going to be around there in late March of 2018 and am looking for any suggestions for fly fishing. Best.


----------



## tnun22

nice fish


----------



## Boat-Dude

Any girl that can fish like that you better just go ahead and marry her!!!!


----------



## Ugly 1

*fish story?*

Im not sure what is harder to believe? Sawyer with a girlfriend or someone actually catching big fish in the Sikes/Octagon area? Glad you know the rules! NO PIC didnt Happen! Thats right Brother, Uglys back! I miss you guys! Finally have my new business up and running and going to buy my first fishing license in years! Im ready to brawl some monsters! UGLY


----------



## ThaFish

Ugly 1 said:


> Im not sure what is harder to believe? Sawyer with a girlfriend or someone actually catching big fish in the Sikes/Octagon area? Glad you know the rules! NO PIC didnt Happen! Thats right Brother, Uglys back! I miss you guys! Finally have my new business up and running and going to buy my first fishing license in years! Im ready to brawl some monsters! UGLY


WHOAH, do my eyes deceive me? It's good to see a post from the man himself! Good to hear from you Don! I ran some baits out in the surf for the for time in months on Wednesday. One run & no hookups, but it sure felt great to hit the sand. Look forward to getting out there with ya soon!


----------



## steve the brain

Traxxx said:


> I asked because I've seen people taking them but don't know how to cook! To me that's more waste. But since Thafish knows how to cook, then that's a feast! That's good use.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have been told big bull reds that size cant be consummed they are worm infested.

STB


----------

